
How to design safer public transit in response to Covid-19 - joshandrews
https://blog.sparelabs.com/public-transit-during-covid-19-pandemic/
======
pacer
Pandemic dispatcher:
[https://images.app.goo.gl/8WgvskJ5SHRSfpUf7](https://images.app.goo.gl/8WgvskJ5SHRSfpUf7)

